

Most Overused Buzzwords in the Workplace - wheaties
http://hotjobs.yahoo.com/career-articles-the_most_annoying_overused_words_in_the_workplace-972
Article recommends that these words not be used by a job seeker.  I think I've seen these words used more times by more people trying to sell more crap than I'd like to admit.  This is a site all about start-ups so...
======
zeynel1
pw is required to view.

